# Help! What musical style is this classified as?



## lulahblue

Hello there! I am wondering if you could help me out with a musical query. I am trying to compose a piece of music for fun and wanting to know what the style of music that this sequence of the left hand is (i.e. waltz, march etc.). I have attached the music to the post.

Thank you for your help in advance! - Tallulah

View attachment LulahBlue 1.mp3


----------



## Phil loves classical

It's 4/4 time. Sort of has a marching rhythm, but the change on the 4th beat of 3rd bar kind of makes it less in step. If you changed on the 3rd beat instead or in addition to, then it would have a strong marching rhythm. But it all depends one what you want to do in the end, rather than fitting the form.


----------

